# bluetooth gui problem

## while true

I followed the instructions from here:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/bluetooth-guide.xml

and my ubuntu and gentoo laptops see each other.

I did not transfer any files yet, I can not, ...

At the end there are some gui for bluetooth, but I get these errors:

(I am using xfce, and would like lightest of them)

I tried for bluez blueman and gnome-bluetooth:

```
latitude-d500 ~ # emerge -pv blueman

!!! CONFIG_PROTECT is empty

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pyrex-0.9.8.5-r1  USE="-examples" 237 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/notify-python-0.1.1-r1  210 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-auth/policykit-0.9-r1  USE="pam -bash-completion -doc (-selinux) -zsh-completion" 1,225 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-auth/consolekit-0.3.0-r2  USE="pam -debug -doc -policykit" 385 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/policykit-gnome-0.9.2-r1  USE="-debug -doc -examples" 1,196 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/openobex-1.5  USE="usb -bluetooth -debug -irda -syslog" 392 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-auth/pambase-20100310  USE="consolekit* cracklib sha512 -debug -gnome-keyring -mktemp -passwdqc (-selinux) -ssh" 3 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-wireless/bluez-4.39-r2  USE="consolekit cups usb -alsa -debug -doc -gstreamer -old-daemons -test-programs" 975 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-mobilephone/obex-data-server-0.4.5  USE="gtk usb -debug -imagemagick" 188 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-wireless/blueman-1.10  USE="gnome nls -network" 840 kB

[blocks B     ] net-wireless/bluez ("net-wireless/bluez" is blocking net-wireless/bluez-utils-3.36, net-wireless/bluez-libs-3.36)

[blocks B     ] net-wireless/bluez-utils ("net-wireless/bluez-utils" is blocking net-wireless/bluez-4.39-r2)

[blocks B     ] net-wireless/bluez-libs ("net-wireless/bluez-libs" is blocking net-wireless/bluez-4.39-r2)

Total: 10 packages (9 new, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 5,647 kB

Conflict: 3 blocks (3 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('installed', '/', 'net-wireless/bluez-utils-3.36', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    net-wireless/bluez-utils required by world

  ('installed', '/', 'net-wireless/bluez-libs-3.36', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    net-wireless/bluez-libs required by world

  ('ebuild', '/', 'net-wireless/bluez-4.39-r2', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=net-wireless/bluez-4.31 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'app-mobilephone/obex-data-server-0.4.5', 'merge')

    net-wireless/bluez required by ('ebuild', '/', 'net-wireless/blueman-1.10', 'merge')

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

latitude-d500 ~ # emerge -pv bluez  

!!! CONFIG_PROTECT is empty

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] sys-auth/consolekit-0.3.0-r2  USE="pam -debug -doc -policykit" 385 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-auth/pambase-20100310  USE="consolekit* cracklib sha512 -debug -gnome-keyring -mktemp -passwdqc (-selinux) -ssh" 3 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-wireless/bluez-4.39-r2  USE="consolekit cups usb -alsa -debug -doc -gstreamer -old-daemons -test-programs" 975 kB

[blocks B     ] net-wireless/bluez ("net-wireless/bluez" is blocking net-wireless/bluez-utils-3.36, net-wireless/bluez-libs-3.36)

[blocks B     ] net-wireless/bluez-utils ("net-wireless/bluez-utils" is blocking net-wireless/bluez-4.39-r2)

[blocks B     ] net-wireless/bluez-libs ("net-wireless/bluez-libs" is blocking net-wireless/bluez-4.39-r2)

Total: 3 packages (2 new, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 1,362 kB

Conflict: 3 blocks (3 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('installed', '/', 'net-wireless/bluez-utils-3.36', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    net-wireless/bluez-utils required by world

  ('installed', '/', 'net-wireless/bluez-libs-3.36', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    net-wireless/bluez-libs required by world

  ('ebuild', '/', 'net-wireless/bluez-4.39-r2', 'merge') pulled in by

    bluez

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

latitude-d500 ~ #

latitude-d500 ~ # emerge -pv gnome-bluetooth

!!! CONFIG_PROTECT is empty

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/gob-2.0.15  USE="-debug" 204 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-auth/consolekit-0.3.0-r2  USE="pam -debug -doc -policykit" 385 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/openobex-1.5  USE="usb -bluetooth -debug -irda -syslog" 392 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-auth/pambase-20100310  USE="consolekit* cracklib sha512 -debug -gnome-keyring -mktemp -passwdqc (-selinux) -ssh" 3 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-wireless/bluez-4.39-r2  USE="consolekit cups usb -alsa -debug -doc -gstreamer -old-daemons -test-programs" 975 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-wireless/libbtctl-0.11.1  USE="-debug -doc" 325 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-wireless/gnome-bluetooth-0.9.1  USE="-debug" 547 kB

[blocks B     ] net-wireless/bluez ("net-wireless/bluez" is blocking net-wireless/bluez-utils-3.36, net-wireless/bluez-libs-3.36)

[blocks B     ] net-wireless/bluez-utils ("net-wireless/bluez-utils" is blocking net-wireless/bluez-4.39-r2)

[blocks B     ] net-wireless/bluez-libs ("net-wireless/bluez-libs" is blocking net-wireless/bluez-4.39-r2)

Total: 7 packages (6 new, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 2,828 kB

Conflict: 3 blocks (3 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('installed', '/', 'net-wireless/bluez-utils-3.36', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    net-wireless/bluez-utils required by world

  ('installed', '/', 'net-wireless/bluez-libs-3.36', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=net-wireless/bluez-libs-2.25 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'net-wireless/gnome-bluetooth-0.9.1', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'net-wireless/bluez-4.39-r2', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=net-wireless/bluez-4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'net-wireless/libbtctl-0.11.1', 'merge')

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

latitude-d500 ~ # 

 
```

And for good measure, what does this mean, and how do I get rid of it?

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Thank you

----------

